# Exotic Pleco Question



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I would like to get a really nice wild caught exotic pleco for my 90g. I currently have a BN and rubber lip. The catch is that it is a going to be a planted tank, so I need one that will not munch my plants. I'm like L177, L211, L288,L306, L397. I know L177 is pretty common, but I'm more interested in the othersd lised. Has anyone had them and do they eat plants?


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a site that lists plecos of their rariety or how much they cost? I'm kind of curious...


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG *smacks Lochness*!!!!!!!!!!!

Check out: www.exoticfinds.net

They seem to be largest pleco importer so far, exotic-cichlids is around but they are kinda falling out of it, they dont even update thier website anymore


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

lol thnx for the smack upside the head LOL i wasn't thinking clearly since I'm at work haha forgive me


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

I second exoticfinds.net. I have never ordered from them, but if I was to get an exotic pleco, thats where I'd get it. I know someone who has ordered 2 plecs from them and said they have great service and fish!


----------

